# aquaduct 720 xt mark III?!



## KCK (15. Januar 2009)

Hey wollte eure meineung zu dem 
*aquaduct 720 xt mark III*

erfahren, ist es viel besser als das 360xt ?! das ich immoment habe?!


----------



## Equilibrium (15. Januar 2009)

Naja nicht viel besser., er ist halt nur größer. Das schöne ist das Pumpenlager, da es aus Keramik besteht. naja und dann hast halt nen 360er Radi zusätzlich drin was an der Steuerung mit angebunden ist. 

wenn Du einen 360er Radi im Case zusätzlich verbaust, oder extern, dann wirst auf die gleichen temps kommen wie der 720er xt.

Ach ja das Pumpenlager kannst auch bekommen, wenn Du anfragst.
so hab ich´s gemacht.


----------



## KCK (15. Januar 2009)

ah thx ,ok werd ich dann mal nachfragen


----------



## HESmelaugh (16. Januar 2009)

Den Hauptvorteil sehe ich schon in der zusätzlichen Radi-Fläche.
Ein 360xt reicht für ein sehr hitziges System (z.B. mit mehreren Grafikkarten) kaum für gute Temperaturen aus, aber mit einem 720xt kriegt man wohl das meiste noch gekühlt.


----------



## Equilibrium (16. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, ich habe vergessen, zusätzlich zu dem 360er xt noch nen 360er im Case verbauen zu schreiben.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2009)

550€ sind einfach nur ein riesen Batzen Geld wenn man bedenkt dass man dafür noch keinen einzigen Kühler hat.
Die Leistung des 720 xt ist sicher viel mehr als ausreichend für absolut jedes System, aber das P/L-Verhältnis stimmt im Vergleich zu einer "normalen" High-End Wakü trotzdem nicht wirklich.


----------



## cartago2202 (17. Januar 2009)

schön ist es trozdem ach...


----------



## Madz (27. Januar 2009)

Würde ich aufgrund des Preises niemandem empfehlen.


----------



## Koechlein (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Wakü zu kaufen und das 360XT find ich schon cool. zum selber zusammenstellen und bauen fehlt mir die Zeit (und bei Steuerung ect auch das Wissen) und für eine 720 XT das Geld. meine hauptsächliche Frage: würde ein 360XT MKIII für meine CPU (NUR CPU) außreichen um bessere Temps zu erreichen...oder wenigstens gleiche:

PhenomII 940 @3,4GHZ VCore 1,38 
momentane Temps liegen bei Last(ich mein ECHTE Last, Prime small fft, bis temp nicht weiter steigt) mit einem GroßClockner blue edition bei max 49°. das schaff ich im Moment nur mit zwei 120er vorne und 120 und 80 hinten...und auch nur bei offener Fronttüre, ohne Staubfilter (sieht einfach doof aus und zieht den Staub an) 

wäre echt toll wenn mir da jemand eine verlässliche Auskunft geben könnte


----------



## Madz (29. Januar 2009)

Du weisst schon, daß ein Aquaduct Geldverwendung ist und du mit den Guides hier im forum SEHR schnell eine gleichgute, günstigere Wakü bekommst?


----------



## Koechlein (29. Januar 2009)

ich weiß es ist teuer! was mir daran gefällt : guten CPU-Kühler dazu(keine Ahnung welchen) anschließen, für mich als Laien einfache Steuerungssoftware, auffüllen fertig! und es sieht gut aus. 
schon klar das es günstiger und besser geht! hab einfach wenig Zeit und mir fehlt im Moment der Basteltrieb. meine Sorge ist halt: ist er stark genug um MINDESTENS gleichgut wie im Moment zu kühlen (nur mit geschlossenem System und leiser)


----------



## Madz (29. Januar 2009)

Schreib mich doch mal im ICQ an:

149381721

Dann bastel ich dir was besseres als das Aquaduct zusammen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2009)

Koechlein schrieb:


> ich weiß es ist teuer! was mir daran gefällt : guten CPU-Kühler dazu(keine Ahnung welchen) anschließen, für mich als Laien einfache Steuerungssoftware, auffüllen fertig! und es sieht gut aus.
> schon klar das es günstiger und besser geht! hab einfach wenig Zeit und mir fehlt im Moment der Basteltrieb. meine Sorge ist halt: ist er stark genug um MINDESTENS gleichgut wie im Moment zu kühlen (nur mit geschlossenem System und leiser)



Es ist eine Lösung, die mit den meisten hier zusammengestellten Kühlungen locker mithalten kann und je nach Lautstärkeansprüchen neben der CPU auch noch 1-2 Grafikkarte gekühlt bekommt.
Nur halt zu einem Preis, der durchaus 100-200€ über dem vergleichbarer Einzelzusammenstellungen liegt.

Mit dem Watercool Fusion gibt es übrigens noch eine ähnlich vollständige Lösung (einfachere Steuerung, aber imho hochwertigere Komponenten) zum auf-den-Deckel-stellen.


----------



## Koechlein (30. Januar 2009)

das ist mal ne Aussage! danke! ...denn bis jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, das immer über externe Komplettlösungen geschipft wird...aber keiner etwas zur tatsächlichen Kühlleistung sagen kann

werd mir das watercool mal ansehen


----------



## Koechlein (31. Januar 2009)

ohoh...hab auf der Aquacomputerseite ein Instalationsvideo vom 360XT gefunden....und darin ist deutlich etwas zu sehen, was mich als Wakü-Unwissenden ABSCHRECKT: am CPU-Kühler hängt ein dicker fetter....Wassertropfen
und das bei "Profis"...mal ehrlich, wem ist der PC schonmal baden gegangen oder ist das wirklich nur super-super selten???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2009)

Also ich hatte mehrere Wassereinbrüche, aber das war eigene Dummheit bzw. ein nicht ganz so sauber gebastelteter AGB.
Wasserkühler kriegt man eigentlich sehr zuverlässig dicht, außerdem entdeckt man etwaige Undichtigkeiten bei nem Test lange bevor die Tropfen so groß sind, dass sie sich Richtung Hardware in Bewegung setzten.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Ich hab schon mal meine Southbridge unter Wasser gesetzt, aber passiert ist nichts...


----------

